# FIND THE ODD BALL!



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## HLogic (Feb 25, 2011)

I give...

No, wait! Got it!! Third pic down, there are two oddballs on the right side of the picture in the shadow... They are out of focus!


----------



## Robert (Feb 25, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is that? Beautiful fur.


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 25, 2011)

aww a skunk?


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 25, 2011)

since I've giving up profanity as my second language I can only say "what the ____ is that thing"


----------



## coreyc (Feb 25, 2011)

I think Peter got it looks like a skunk to me it looks brown not black


----------



## Isa (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL sooo cute  What is this cutie little fur ball ?
Beautiful tortoises!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 25, 2011)

The Aldabra in the last pic is doing the hokey- pokey. He has his left foot out and is about to shake it all about.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL, Erin!!!

Too funny, Greg. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Laura (Feb 25, 2011)

skunks are so cute.. wish they werent little stinkers.. or rabies carriers... 
I always wondered about that.. they are in the pet trade.. so must not truley be carriers?? or its weeded out Or?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh neat another skunk keeper! No, not me, but I have loved the idea since I meet face-to-face a couple of pet skunks. I myself want a lilac colored one, but a chocolate one would do.

Yours is so cute! Of course we want to know more about him or is it a her?


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 25, 2011)

I think you need a bigger soaking dish... lol They seem to only be able to soak one part at a time, first the head then the foot :0) 

Your little skunk is very cute too! I love the coloring.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 25, 2011)

haha I laughed when I saw the little skunk! Great pictures, as usual.



mike1011 said:


> since I've giving up profanity as my second language I can only say "what the ____ is that thing"


----------



## Kristina (Feb 25, 2011)

As far as skunks and rabies go...



> The Center for Disease Control in Atlanta states that there is no such thing as a carrier state of rabies in any mammal, including skunks, meaning that the animals cannot have the virus in their saliva and remain free of rabies symptoms for long periods of time. Some studies have found that the virus occurs in saliva at or slightly before onset of clinical signs and persists for several days (maximum six days). These studies also indicate that clinical signs of rabies in skunks can last from 18 days before the animal dies.



http://www.petplace.com/small-mammals/skunks-and-rabies/page1.aspx

I have known several people that have had pet skunks. Definitely cool little critters!

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/skunks/a/skunksaspets.htm


----------



## Angi (Feb 25, 2011)

Was that little fur ball really a skunk? I have never seen a brown one. I see mostley dead ones. Why is that? They are every where.
The tort pics where really cool.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 26, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Missy (Feb 26, 2011)

I love your pics  Love the little skunkie. I grew up in the country and after supper I would take the scraps out and there was a skunk that chased me a few times, never sprayed me just scared me. Did you have the glands removed?


----------

